# how to install a photoelectric switch



## DougManNC (Oct 30, 2009)

I am trying to install a photoelectric switch where a regular on/off light switch was. The switch turns on fluorescent light fixtures under a carport. I took the switch off and there are two black wires that were attached to it. The new photoelectric cell switch comes with a red , black, and white. The directions only talked about installing it to a black and white wire. What should I do?


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

Black is usually your line(power in)
Red is usually your load(to your light)
White is for a neutral.

You will have to check in your switch box to see if the neutral for that circuit is in the box. If so it is an easy fix, if it is a switch loop and there is no neutral then it will take a little more work.

Darren


----------



## DougManNC (Oct 30, 2009)

*what I have done so far*

I connected the black wire to one of the black wires in the box and the red and white and the other black together. All that happened is the lights came on even though it was daylight outside.


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

When you first turn on the photocell it usually turns on the load as a test but should go out after a few minutes.

Try the white on the neutral and see if you have any luck. Put something dark over the photocell eye to fool it into thinking it is night time.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Why did you connect the white and the red together? If you read the direction it most likely said the white was a neutral.
If there was no directions with the switch then post the make and model. Maybe we can find them on the net.


----------



## 300zx (May 24, 2009)

DougManNC said:


> and the red and white and the other black together. .


Read the Instructions red wire and the othe balck can't be tied together White to white black to the feed wire (hot) and red to the Load (light)


----------



## DougManNC (Oct 30, 2009)

*more info*

*Utilitech
Photocell with Cover Plate*


*Item #: 10025 Model: EZ-347 at Lowes.com*


*The problem as I see it is that I am trying to install it in a switchbox.*
*Isnt the wire in a on/off switch just ONE of the two wires that provide electricity to a light? It simply completes the circuit when on and turns the light off when the circuit is open? *
But the photo cell that I bought is intended to be connected to like the two wires in a plug box? So all I have to work with is one black wire that has been cut and when the two ends touch the light comes on. So I have no "white" wire to connect to.:wink:


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

You need a neutral (white) for this installation.

Black = incoming power, red = switch leg (power to fixture), white = neutral ("return" power)

They make a 2 wire photo cell but it won't work with flourescent lights, only incandescant.


----------



## rselectric1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I just looked up your unit. There are no specs available where I looked.
The neutral may be needed to provide a circuit to the device itself because it appears to have a touch and glow feature.
As stated above, connect the white from the sensor to the white in the "switchbox", then one of the blacks from the switchbox to the black on the unit, and the other black from the switchbox to the red.
As also stated above, the unit may have gone into test mode automatically.

Read the directions and if you can't decipher them, scan them and post them here. There are lot's of guys who are more than willing to tell you what they mean.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

There should be a couple white wires tucked into your switch box with a wirenut on them. You have to connect the white wire from the eye to them.

IF there are not any white wires present in your switch box, then you cannot use this device for the purpose intended.

You will either have to install a neutral conductor, or use a different device to accomplish your task. :huh:


----------



## DougManNC (Oct 30, 2009)

*It worked!*

Thanks for all the good advice from you guys. I took all your information and found the hiding white wire and did as you said and the photo eye works just great. Thanks


----------



## Emergencydpt (Jun 10, 2011)

*instructions from back of package utilitech 005679*

1. disconnect power supply.
2. The body of the control must be located in a weatherproof enclosure. The lens and the nipple are watertight. Insert the nipple through the hole in the fixture enclosure and screw the nut on tight enough to make a weatherproof seal.
3. Connect black power line wire (hot line) to the black wire of the control. Connect black wires from light fixture to the red wire of the control. Connect all white wires from the fixture and white wire of th econtrol to *********** line wire (neutral).
4. Turn on power supply.


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

Please check the date on the threads before replying, I am sure after a year and half he has figured it, it looks like your new so I will be nice to you this time:thumbup:


----------

